# Breaker termomagnético, bipolar para motor monofásico???



## nescas (Nov 30, 2011)

Buen día

Tengo una duda sobre la elección de un breaker o interruptor termomagnético para proteger un motor. Sucede que el motor q deseo proteger es monfásico a 110V y la potencia es de 1.5HP, la corriente a plena carga medida directamente con una pinza amperimétrica marca 15.3A y en el arranque alza a 40A.
El punto es ahora cuento con un breaker (termomagnético) de 16A curva C de dos polos, y no sé si puedo usarlo conectado tanto la fase como el neutro en cada polo. O no sirve?? por qué????


Gracias por su atención espero me puedan colaborar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2011)

En general se calcula un 20 % más que la nominal (de 15 Amperes) , digamos que con 20 andarías bien.

Las llaves magnetotérmicas se entibian o calientan un poco , si están en un tablero cerrado , el calor acumulado dispara el térmico y saltan , de ahí ese 20 % más.

Saludos !


----------



## powerful (Nov 30, 2011)

Queda muy chica,......se calcula como los fusibles 60% sobre  la Inom ......15.3 X1.6 = 24.48, osea 25A.......si no la puedes cambiar!!!!!....no te queda otra que ponerlas en paralelo en una sola línea,el vivo,..........si no trabajas a plena carga , aprox 12A o menos ,arranca con ambas en paralelo y luego apagas una.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 30, 2011)

la termomagnetica NO es para proteger el motor 

para eso estan los GUARDA motores.

y si encima el chango es MONO fasico ...........menos aun , por el tipo de fallas usuales.

cuanto a que el breaker NO va a evitar que se queme el dia que se queme .


----------



## powerful (Nov 30, 2011)

Estas en lo cierto Fernandob......guardamotores nos protegen en sistemas trifásicos cuando por ejemplo cae una lïnea y el motor se encuentra con dos líneas vivas............EN EL CASO DE NESCAS su motor es MONO y a ¡NADA! le sugerí lo que podía hacer con lo que tiene........SI EL TEMA FUESE PROTECCIÓN DE MOTORES LE SUGERIRIA UN AC-DRIVE MONOFÁSICO CON SOFT-START REALIMENTADO PARA CONTROL DEL DESLIZAMIENTO,CON SENSORES DE LÍNEA,CORRECTOR DEL FACTOR DE POTENCIA,ETC.


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 29, 2012)

Hola,

Acá dejo un mini-tutorial para cálculo sencillo del interruptor termo-magnético, que me ha servido de mucho.

http://www.mediafire.com/?pmfvc64nucyjte4


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 31, 2012)

Cuando la carga es monofásica SI se puede usar un interruptor bifasico lo único que se necesita es hacer un bucle para que la fase pase por los dos polos del interruptor, es decir usar el polo1 y la salida de este colocarla a la entrada del polo 2 y la salida del polo 2 a la carga, de este modo la corriente que pasa por el interruptor es igual  en los polos y su repuesta a sobrecorrientes y/o cortos circuitos es más precisa, pero como dice fernandob para un motor se requiere de un guardamotor, que de ser trifasico, aplicaría del mismo principio del bucle en los tres polos para conectarlo al motor.

Saludos


----------

